# Sticky  Denton and Sasquatch Podcast links



## Auntie

This thread will contain links to the podcasts where you can discuss the content. Comments can be made in the individual podcast 
posts.

_There is an app for those of you that are listening on your phones or having trouble getting the podcast to load. Search on Google Play for Podomatic. _

Or if you are an iTunes user the show can be found there as well. 




Learn some things, laugh a bit, and get some food for thought:

Dentons Original Podcast:
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...al-talk/32906-podcast-so-you-can-hear-me.html

Denton and Sasquatch discuss a bit of everything:
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...ival-talk/34810-sasquatch-denton-podcast.html

Denton and Sasquatch discuss water storage/acquisition and a bit of everything going on
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...odcasts/35537-denton-squatch-podcast-2-a.html

Bug out locations, snipers, finding food, gardening and a bit of everything going on.
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...casts/36330-denton-sasquatch-podcast-3-a.html

Storage ideas, humor, Dentons gripes and a bit of everything going on. Blue lives matter!
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...casts/37257-denton-sasquatch-podcast-4-a.html

The "religion of peace", history of Israel, the effect of welcoming refugees, a bit of humor and a bit of everything.
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...casts/38073-denton-sasquatch-podcast-5-a.html
Link to typed out storage ideas and links to sites that were referenced in podcast #5
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/prepper-tools/38889-storage-ideas-tips-podcast.html

#6 Oh my, discussion about the constitution, Reese's Pieces, and the top 100 nope 25 a few things that disappear.
http://prepperforumsdotnet200028843.podomatic.com/entry/2016-08-22T23_43_16-07_00
Thread to discuss the top 100 things that will disappear.
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...39265-top-100-items-disappear-after-shtf.html

#7
Discussion about the importance of the little things in life, Russia, China, and the importance of Twinkies and Reeses pieces. A special guest and advice on ... well just listen you will find out.
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...casts/39865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-7-a.html

#8
Discussion on group dynamics, and Denton's Book Reviews
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...casts/41001-denton-sasquatch-podcast-8-a.html

#9
Hillarys health and the possible outcome if she becomes president. Beach/water safety, sting rays, jelly fish and dirty ocean water. 
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...casts/42122-denton-sasquatch-podcast-9-a.html

#10
Guns, modifications, and other gun stuff I didn't understand. Food storage tips from Slippy. The guest this week was Target Shooter. As usual lots of good info and some chuckles.
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...asts/42986-denton-sasquatch-podcast-10-a.html

#11
A bit of history, current events, thoughts about who/why the world is like it is today and a bit of everything else.
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...asts/44066-denton-sasquatch-podcast-11-a.html

#12
This week we discuss the importance of medical training and basic first aid.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/prepperforumsdotnet200028843/episodes/2016-10-02T20_58_57-07_00

#13
Debate number 2 and Hurricane Matthew
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/prepperforumsdotnet200028843/episodes/2016-10-09T22_03_20-07_00

#14
Dogs jumping out of airplanes and what difference does it really make!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/prepperforumsdotnet200028843/episodes/2016-10-16T21_24_31-07_00

#15
Preparation "H" for Halloween! We walk you through the Zombie Apocalypse and then give you an Old Timey Halloween Radio Play.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/prepperforumsdotnet200028843/episodes/2016-10-23T18_45_16-07_00

#18 We interview Bonnie from BareNakedIslam.com
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2016-11-20T12_00_46-08_00

#19 The world is coming apart and we tell you why. We'll give you a hint, its because of Mr. Burns on the Simpsons.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2016-11-27T22_09_04-08_00

#20 We talk about some of Trump's cabinet picks and other random nonsense.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2016-12-04T20_45_59-08_00

#23 It's our first show of 2017 and, of course, that means Denton's first rant of 2017! We also review the big stories of 2016. A lot happened and some you may have forgotten about.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-01-01T20_46_50-08_00

#24 This week the guys welcome competition shooter Kim Humphries to the show to talk all things shootin'.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-01-08T21_27_47-08_00

#25 Denton goes on a rant about politics and Sas makes fun of him.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-01-16T21_02_58-08_00

#26 This week the boys talk inauguration, protests and dating!

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/61345-denton-sasquatch-podcast-26-a.html#post970057

#27 President Trump is killing it! It's been a busy week and we'll break it all down. That big ol' meanie MUST be stopped!
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/62553-denton-sasquatch-podcast-27-a.html#post992433

#28 This week the guys are back! In this episode we talk about a damn dam, Denton becomes a preacher and Squatch has a movie review.
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/64433-denton-sasquatch-podcast-28-a.html

#29 This week Sas has a big announcement, more damn dam news, Denton dives into the shadow government and we finally give Uganda and Kenya their due.
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/65401-denton-sasquatch-podcast-29-a.html#post1042849

#30 Surprised we made it to 30? So are we...this one is basically diarrhea of the mouth. Enjoy!
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/66113-denton-sasquatch-podcast-30-a.html#post1053057

#31 Denton talks tea and Mini 14's and an experiment switching the gender roles of Trump and Hillary. 
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/67873-denton-sasquatch-podcast-31-a.html#post1075369

#32 This week the guys are back and on track. We are discussing secretive going-ons in Government that covers both illegal aliens and "refugees" being flooded into the country. And by listener request we have Weird News! 
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/68505-denton-sasquatch-podcast-32-a.html#post1085201

#33 https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/69033-denton-sasquatch-podcast-32-a.html#post1094121

#34 This week the guys dive into marriage and Sas needs your advice. We also discuss race baiting and race relations and Denton gets mistaken for a celebrity.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-03-31T23_48_19-07_00

#35 Bonus show! We talk the looming next American Civil War
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-04-04T22_58_12-07_00

#36 War in Syria, Don Rickles and Cheesy Poofs...OH MY!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-04-06T22_23_45-07_00

#37 We'll discuss the strange circumstances around the Syrian retaliation, how your smartphone makes you dumb and we look at some Weird News! This one is a Crazy Train so be sure to hop on board!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-04-09T20_58_16-07_00

#38 Sas rants about Indian food, rescue dogs and grey hair. Denton brings us up to date on the North Korean fat man and another Berkley melee. Plus some other junk.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-04-16T21_27_15-07_00

#39 This week ANTIFA aka whining babies, the honeymoon from hell, FEDS finally start to warn sanctuary cities and a brand new segment you won't want to miss.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-04-23T20_11_31-07_00

#40 Facebook seems to enjoy murder LIVE, Trump talks to the NRA, racist plastic bags and much more!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-04-30T20_59_39-07_00

#41 The French are Le' Doomed, California wants to tax space and booger news from the Health and Science desk.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-05-07T21_25_05-07_00

#42 Rights vs. Privileges, the lying media and Snowflake News
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-05-16T00_01_44-07_00

#43 What do bullets do? Is McCain a Hero? Should we drop a bomb? A new Trump theory.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-05-18T23_36_50-07_00

#44 This week we welcome PF member @Dwight to talk about the state of the world and what it could mean. Huge thanks to Dwight for joining us!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-05-21T19_39_07-07_00

#45 This week there is some racism in the News (bet you can't guess who the racists are), we fill you in on sleeper cells in America and Sas gives a movie review. 
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-05-28T21_04_15-07_00

#46 We're out and proud! No not that, out of the Paris Accord. We'll discuss this and all the Liberal hypocrisy that goes along with it. Plus an interesting new female hygiene technique!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-06-01T23_21_00-07_00

#47 More terror attacks in the UK to discuss, CNN has been having some problems with being racist and a new segment! We have decided it's time to start sacrificing some people!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-06-04T21_11_54-07_00

#48 Freedom of speech is being eroded and changed. We will break it down and discuss.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-06-11T23_49_53-07_00

#49 This week we discuss the incitement from the left and how it's hasn't just sprung up overnight. 
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-06-18T23_27_14-07_00

#50 This week- GOP members are being threatened tolerant Liberals, MS13 gang is recruiting kids, people in Canada are stealing toes and Sasquatches relatives are visiting Texas.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-06-22T23_00_22-07_00

#51 GOP Health Care is a dud, Clinton linked to Trump Dossier and a trip to the dumbass desk. Be sure to email us at [email protected]
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-06-25T22_24_03-07_00

#52 Happy 4th of July!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-07-02T20_56_21-07_00

#53 This week we hear from a Global Warming advocate that knows it's all BS. Also didn't has a bone to pick with Transgenders in the Military. We discuss the little fat boy over in NK and we warn you to NEVER buy stuff from your kids school Bake Sale.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-07-30T20_52_56-07_00

#54 Terrorist rehabilitation centers, Trump and the DC establishment and Armadillo's!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-08-06T21_56_00-07_00

#55 We introduce you to the new Liberal idea of Vision Zero, Antifa is at it again and so is the Chubby Little Troll in North Korea. Plus why funerals can be funny.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-08-13T23_03_00-07_00

#56 Don't leave water bottles in your car, how to handle the homeless and the racial divide in America. Can't we all just get along!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-08-20T21_01_04-07_00

#57 Thoughts and prayers to everyone in Texas, Harvey the Hawk, Baby transgenders, Antifa beats a black guy and we bring back weird news!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-08-27T21_31_59-07_00

#58 North Korea is acting up again, Irma is coming to town and Obama is getting ready to chastise us again. Plus WEIRD NEWS!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-09-04T21_17_43-07_00

#59 The guys debut a hit new summer movie, snowflakes are triggered at Berkeley, Lunch Lady sex, Scotland News and much much more!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-09-10T20_47_58-07_00

#60 Are you prepping Dentistry supplies? If not you may want to listen to this show. Also we listen to celebrities lecture us on climate change while they fly all over the globe, we expose part of the communist agenda to change this country and we'll point/counterpoint DACA amnesty (basically we argue). Hope you enjoy the show, thanks for listening!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-09-18T00_02_33-07_00

#61 This week the guys bring on a guest with personal insight into "white privilege", Squatch wants to meet a cousin and why is your bank worried about nuclear war?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-09-24T21_22_50-07_00

#62 Denton rants on taking a knee and we dive into how television has changed in America and why.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-09-30T20_27_19-07_00

#63 Midweek show where we dive into the possible conspiracy behind the Las Vegas shooting. Something doesn't smell right with this one.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-10-03T22_31_56-07_00

#64 Happy Indigenous People's Day (formerly known as Columbus Day),CA is on fire, Creepy Hollywood Liberals and eating meat!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-10-09T21_08_52-07_00

#65 Government censorship through Social Media, News of the Week and The dead are listening to you!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-10-22T21_01_21-07_00

#66 Antifa is coming to town on Nov. 4th, you ready? The founding fathers gave you some rights you should know about and we have some Halloween fun!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-10-30T22_25_36-07_00

#67 This week we start of somber with a shooting in Texas. Then Denton goes on a rant about animals. We tell you about a Liberal traffic ticket and America is fed up with political correctness. Plus the Science desk!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-11-05T20_56_50-08_00

#68 Knife attack at the Mall of America, what limits should be put on immigration (and why), CA legislatures refuse to protect sexual assault victims and find out what's up with Donald Crump (not a typo, his real name is Donald Crump.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-11-12T23_06_11-08_00

#69 YouTube exclusive, find it here: 




#70 This week the guys ponder where our country goes next, civility or civil war. Also more on the climate change hoax and we talk about a man and his therapy pet.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-11-19T21_19_54-08_00

#71 Judge blocks Trump's proposed ban on Transgenders in the military and a recent shooting in CA proves no amount of gun laws will stop a bad guy.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-11-21T22_53_43-08_00

#72 Democrats behaving badly and Saudi Arabia wants to stop terrorism? Time traveler predicts Trumps 2020 win and other Weird News!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-11-26T22_54_03-08_00

#73 National Reciprocity good thing or bad? We also highlight dirty tricks the Liberals play with elections and one guy had a bad day in court.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-11-29T22_44_05-08_00

#74 The guys discuss the Kate Steinle verdict, American's are starting to be pulled out of South Korea, 2A in simple English and a new News desk you won't want to miss. PLUS...a secret track at the end of the show. You may want to stick around after the music.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-12-03T21_23_31-08_00

#75 Trump declared Jerusalem the capital of Israel and rocks are thrown! Also, Trump has a new sexual harassment accuser. Wolf whistling is now assault, photobombing and whatever you do don't scromit. *Disclaimer* No Scromits were harmed in the making of this show.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-12-08T23_07_56-08_00

#76 Denton endorses a new candidate, the Liberals think mistletoe is sexual assault and why you shouldn't allow prisoners out of your prisons.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-12-10T20_51_21-08_00

#77 The guys talk about Roy Moore's loss in the Senate race and what this could mean for everyone and Squatch tells a personal story about being accused of sexual assault.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-12-12T22_41_31-08_00

#78 The usual chuckle-heads are calling for riots in the streets, Jerry Brown gets shut down about Climate Change and we welcome guest Pastor Dwight.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-12-17T20_42_04-08_00

#79 It's our YUGE Christmas show! Terror in SF, Tax bill Xmas gift and fun stories of Christmas!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-12-22T20_10_24-08_00

#80 First show of 2018! We start off with Slacktivism, China is making some moves-what does this mean, Sad news for a soul singer and Weird News!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-01-07T21_08_50-08_00

#81 How the DNC is using illegal immigration to destroy America and gain votes (proof is in their memo) and Obama weaponized the FBI, DOJ and other agencies- could this be bigger than Watergate?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-01-10T22_52_43-08_00

#82 President Trump (allegedly) said a few countries were sh*t holesand the media loses their minds. Hold my beer!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-01-12T23_40_52-08_00

#83 This week we talk to future Congress member, candidate, Tommy Amason about Religious Freedom, the Second Amendment, Immigration and a list of other topics.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-01-14T20_08_33-08_00

#84 This week Denton rants about the Government shutdown and we welcome guest Fang Farrier to the show. He gives top notch info on dentistry post SHTF.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-01-21T00_30_39-08_00

#85 Liberal professor is giving Patriot's personal info to AntiFa, Climate Change is making you depressed, Why aren't people procreating and Weird News!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-01-28T21_18_43-08_00

#86 This week we ra-cap the horrible Super Bowl commercials, we dive into the GOP "Memo of Death", germs are coming to get you and kids are mentally ill (or just crazy).
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-02-05T23_31_52-08_00

#87 This week the guys interview a unicorn. Actually their guest is Kwuam Adams, a Christian, Conservative, Black Man. Join us for a very interesting conversation on many topics.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-02-11T22_37_30-08_00

#88 This week Denton has a little something to say to gun grabbers and we welcome back Kwuam to discuss solutions to some of the problems we talked about during his first appearance.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-02-19T20_36_06-08_00

#89 Is all the talk about gun control meant to protect people or take away Rights? We dive in and try to make sense of it all.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-02-25T21_33_33-08_00

#90 This week we discuss the Bill of Rights, 3 Percenters, Sexual misconduct in the CA Capital and News!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-03-04T20_49_54-08_00

#91 Democrats want to classify Patriots as domestic terrorist, Hillary Clinton is still blaming everyone but herself for her loss (this time it's white people), Squatch reviews Death Wish remake and Weird News!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-03-12T23_12_59-07_00

#92 Liberals and Conservatives smell different, what is going on in Syria and could a WW3 bring on a Civil War 2?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-03-18T21_18_36-07_00

#93 There's something odd about the March For Our Lives protest, Mr. Obama bores Japan to death and Denton brings some Weird News!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-03-25T20_29_39-07_00

#94 A solution looking for a problem-Liberalism, thoughts on being a victim, Turkey, Russia and Iran- oh my! And Weird News.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-04-08T18_32_38-07_00

#95 Burning oneself in the name of Global Warming, NYT writes a horrible article about Muslims...or did they? Protests over the Syrian bombing and Russia don't need no stinking poison.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-04-15T21_23_43-07_00

#96 This week we discuss what the News isn't telling you, possible new info on Syrian chemical attacks, ACLU sticking its nose where it doesn't belong (as usual), China wants to restrict your internet and the NEW crime blotter.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-04-22T22_46_54-07_00

#97 What is the deal with Charter schools, Christians in Egypt are attacked and no one cares, an inclusive and tolerant Liberal being anything but and Hogg is demanding things again.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-04-29T20_28_23-07_00

#98 The puppet kids were out in force for the NRA Convention, Millennials may actually be coming to their senses, YouTube and their hypocritical policies and the return of the Dumbass Desk!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-05-06T20_16_28-07_00

#99 This week, spurred by a listener email, we dedicate the entire show to discussing mental illness and the Right to Bear Arms. Plus we throw in a little weird news.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-05-14T23_00_33-07_00

#100 More outrage at the NRA after another school shooting, but no outrage over pharmaceutical companies? Climate Change and the energy crisis approaches it's 50th anniversary and still the same. A spy in the Trump camp but also one in the Sasquatch camp.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-05-20T20_36_55-07_00

#101 Race baiting continues from Liberals as they demean America, demand reparations and in Britain actually arrest people who try to expose the truth. Also we give you a heaping helping of Weird News.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-05-27T21_01_53-07_00

#102 After a short hiatus the boys are back recapping world events missed in their absence and revealing stories of what they did while they were gone.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-06-28T23_05_09-07_00

#103 We are back for our normal Sunday night show. We had a little technical difficulty (nothing new, we know) so you may notice a few times Denton couldn't hear me. We are still working out the new bugs.

This week we do a rapid fire show giving you current News stories and our opinions on each. And Squatch may or may not highlight his recent first date with a new Lady Squatch.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-07-01T23_42_09-07_00

#104 The Declaration of Independence is apparently hate speech, illegal immigration activists believe they are Spider Man and think twice before putting Mother in a home. Plus the return of Weird News!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-07-05T21_41_10-07_00

#105 Denton may have hit the sauce a little on this one. What is the soundtrack song to your life? We'll give you ours. Plus we talk the #Walkaway movement and Denton rambles about illegals and jobs. Hey folks they're free. You get what you pay for!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-07-08T20_49_25-07_00

#106 The establishment doesn't want Trump and Putin to meet, why? We'll tell you why. Also, should sex offenders get off with only diversion therapy and have no record? Plus other world affairs.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-07-15T21_24_38-07_00

#107 You are being mislead by the establishment, Denton faces off with the Kardashians and we dive into Weird News!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-07-22T21_46_25-07_00

#108 The Republicans and Democrats are playing the American people like a used fiddle, we go to both the CA and TX desk for News you might not believe and much more!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-07-29T22_28_01-07_00

#109 Freedom of Speech takes another hit and it's not by who you think. Plus does Sasquatch have a cousin in Florida?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-08-06T21_56_39-07_00

#110 Is censorship good as long as you're not being censored? Plus feminist like to get naked and then complain about women being naked. And is that a mountain lion in your house or are you just happy to see me?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-08-12T23_12_37-07_00

#111 Sasquatch finds a whole new world he never knew about right in his own backyard, 5G is coming to your cell phone and will be faster-but it might also kill you and the News!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-08-19T21_11_30-07_00

#112 Slave Labor is alive and well; it's just been moved into the prisons. And you may be profiting from it without even knowing. How do you feel about slave labor?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-08-23T20_11_54-07_00

#113 The passing of John McCain, social media wants to "protect" the next election and Weird News.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-08-26T22_59_02-07_00

#114 This week we talk about a serious problem in the US and around the globe. Child sex trafficking does not get the attention it should from the media. Most of the stats and info from our guest Jeremy of Wasteland Media will knock you back in your seat.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-09-03T21_26_28-07_00

#115 Google is watching everything you do and so is the government. Are they partners? Big Brother is already here and the only thing to do now is decide if you're going to be their property.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-09-04T23_32_30-07_00

#116 It Takes Three People To Make Corruption Legal. What can we do to force Washington DC to do their job and not enrich themselves? Term limits, get rid of lobbyists or vote them all out. Something has to be done! Learn the facts and make your voice heard!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-09-09T22_34_58-07_00

#117 Politicians are lying to you about everything. We break down climate change and illegal immigration lie. Plus News you may not have heard!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-09-17T22_48_53-07_00

#118 Is Kavanaugh being railroaded? Does a cross on government property violate the First Amendment? Can a horse sue its owner? All of these questions will be answered.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-09-23T22_43_46-07_00

#119 Liberal factions threaten violence against those that don't believe what they do. Is this their majority of will others distance themselves from the rhetoric?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-09-30T22_56_46-07_00

#120 Is politics, not news, but politics tearing mankind apart? Plus get your new poop app. No, seriously, this is a real thing.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-10-07T21_52_25-07_00

#121 You've heard of Fake News but have you heard of Yellow News or Astroturfing? We explain how the media manipulates you with both.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-10-14T22_33_50-07_00

#122 Migrants or Invaders? Why are millions suddenly flooding other countries?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-10-21T22_42_55-07_00

#123 Violence and rhetoric and elections, oh my! There is more going on than you are being shown. We'll parse it out for you.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-10-29T22_49_43-07_00

#124 San Francisco is falling apart yet Nancy Pelosi champions those values. Stacey Abrams doesn't want your guns, except she said she wants your guns. And why you shouldn't terrorize people on the subway with a chainsaw.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-11-04T21_04_48-08_00

#125 The Blue Wave was a blue trickle but nonetheless California is officially gone. Will you let the rest of the country go too?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-11-07T22_42_46-08_00

#126 Immigration is a hot button issue. But no one wants to discuss the elephant in the room. No one except us!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-11-12T21_00_46-08_00

#127 More fires rage in California. Is the cause Global Warming or mismanagement on California's part? Plus Pelosi actually used the word "transparent". Was she talking about her skin?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-11-14T22_44_21-08_00

#128 What happens when government becomes unsustainable? California is already showing us. Also a sitting US Congressman is in favor of using nukes on American citizens. If that sentence doesn't worry you you are in big trouble.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-11-18T22_02_08-08_00

#129 This week we return to the California desk and we philosophize with the brilliant Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-11-28T22_49_36-08_00

#130 It's moved from the PC crowd to the thought police. What kind of world do you want to live in because it's time to make a choice America. Choose carefully, giving up Rights for the "feeling" of security never works out well.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-12-02T21_10_25-08_00

#131 One Globalist down and hundreds of thousands more to go.The Globalist agenda continues and they will not stop until they control everything about you. Plus a new segment, Citizen of the Week!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-12-05T23_24_45-08_00

#132 China and Russia are up to no good (as usual) and Sasquatch becomes an open borders supporter.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-12-10T22_55_25-08_00

#133 The 2018 Christmas Special. Seriously though, nothing special about this one.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-12-17T23_02_19-08_00

#134 First show of 2019! Maybe we need a little tough love this year.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-01-09T22_33_31-08_00

#135 Men are BAD and California may wash away!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-01-14T23_13_18-08_00

#136 FACT: Men lie. We tell you why. Also, walls work and one man very familiar with them has the proof. Who gets to decide who is a hate group? And who else is slipping through our porous borders?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-01-16T22_14_34-08_00

#137 Who is the American Taliban? Plus, the best way to stop climate change is by flying your own private jet. Just ask a politician!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-01-24T22_38_47-08_00

#138 The New World Order is alive and well and they're not even hiding it anymore. Plus California utopia has no way to pay for their utopia...oh wait, just more taxes!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-01-27T22_42_38-08_00

#139 Rock music is now in the propaganda business. Are you a Boy Scout or Girl Scout? Why not be both! Electoral College? Who needs one of those old pesky things! Plus some other junk that will enlighten and entertain you.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-02-04T23_36_56-08_00

#140 Ever wonder what it's like to be a radio DJ? We'll fill you in. But here's a hint, just be a tool. Plus the Green New Deal. More like the Big Steaming Pile! And much more.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-02-11T22_41_25-08_00

#141 Are you a Global Citizen? Don't worry, you will be. Your kids are being indoctrinated by Globalists. Give up your Rights and take the rights they think you should have.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-02-13T22_50_18-08_00

#142 The 25th Amendment, apparently, only applies to Trump, America is nothing more than a crime scene and say goodbye to bugs.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-02-18T21_42_12-08_00

#143 You want government run healthcare or anything else? Go to the DMV and your mind will change. Also, hate crimes have risen in this country and we bet you can't guess which race is being attacked the most. We'll give you a hint, it rhymes with kite.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-02-21T23_19_35-08_00

#144 Team Bernie came out of nowhere and almost took the nomination, until Hillary and the DNC railroaded him. Then he turned around and sold out by endorsing Hillary and losing many supporters. Can Bernie light the flame again? He certainly has the rhetoric. But will he be able to persuade Americans that Socialism/Communism is a better way. Find out here!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-02-25T22_35_19-08_00

#145 Alabama recently had a natural disaster in which 22 people died. They had 7 minutes to get ready. Would you have survived?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-03-03T22_45_21-08_00

#146 Want to stop your kids from having sex? Just stab them (don't actually do that), which new and old diseases are flowing into our country? We'll tell you! Feminism and girl power is super new and cool...or is it? And actual college course you won't believe.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-03-11T22_35_54-07_00

#147 Tyranny has come to CA and thy name is Gavin Newsom. When government goes against the will of the people because they think they know best perhaps it is time to water the tree of Liberty. And what is up with cats!? Not one but TWO cat stories tonight.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-03-14T22_04_32-07_00

#148 We give you 18 reasons the American Dream is dead or, at least, dying. The thought police are coming for you racists in Michigan and Sas may or may not have returned from his visit to Mexico. Find out if he's back or rotting in a Mexican prison.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-03-24T21_36_28-07_00

#149 The UK wants to take your MEME's, rains ruin the crops...what now and the real reason illegals are leaving their country....Chupacabra!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-03-27T23_02_38-07_00

#150 Judge rules in favor of the Constitution in CA over the Duncan v. Becerra case and the rest of the country needs to pay attention or risk losing their Rights. Forces are at work this very moment trying to take them from you. 
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-04-01T22_40_48-07_00

#151 Illegal immigration is overwhelming our borders and bringing with it crime, disease and drugs. Was this all planned? Of course it was but you may be surprised by whom. The plan also only works if your 2A Rights are taken from you. Plus Dog-boy is now a thing. And was Sas caught in roaming around Utah?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-04-05T00_50_20-07_00

#152 While social media sites like FB continue their assault on free speech by taking down certain sites they seem to have no problem with men in Africa buying child brides from their site. Also CA news and we help Uncle Joe Biden with his hair sniffing affliction. Plus a tons of other stuff.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-04-08T23_37_38-07_00

#153 Democrats are at it again attempting to censor the internet under the guise of free speech. Plus we have a hotch-podge of funny stories ripped straight from that wacky internet
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-04-10T23_16_55-07_00

#154 A US politician describes the 911 attacks as "Some people doing something" and then has the nerve to be the victim. The American flag is now considered "Aggressive" by some Americans and we have our first ever Weird-Off! You'll have to listen to find out.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-04-15T22_50_14-07_00

#155 Many politicians are trying to "out crazy" each other and many of them don't mind stepping on the Constitution to do it. Plus it's time to decide America, you want free of freedom?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-04-23T22_20_41-07_00

#156 Dirt Bike and ATV gangs are terrorizing motorists- be warned, Medicare and Social Security are goners sooner than thought and we have some big problems headed our way. Plus Weird News!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-04-24T22_22_30-07_00

#157 Denton talks about a personal SHTF moment regarding his retirement, Biden may be hitting the sauce already and don't believe a politician...EVER!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-04-29T23_12_05-07_00

#158 We introduce the Comedy desk and bring back the Health and Science Desk. Plus we review the kids movie Ugly Dolls. Then we fight about it.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-05-06T22_47_47-07_00

#159 We review a book that may just save your life during Climate Change and Presidential hopefuls are trying to out crazy each other, plus so much more!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-05-13T23_49_48-07_00


----------



## Sasquatch

#160 This week you will think like them or you will be shunned. Man's best friend will leave you when you're crazy. And our new desk The Culinary Corner! Plus plenty more.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-05-22T22_52_14-07_00

#161 We've found most people have no clue what the Bill of Rights means, how immigration is killing Lady Liberty and why you shouldn't quit and then make a threat against your job.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-05-28T23_22_14-07_00

#162 Trump is acting like no other President has and going to other countries. How dare him! Oh and cows are taking over the world.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-06-03T23_31_48-07_00

#163 Yep, elect Uncle Joe and he'll cure cancer! Climate Change gets a shot in the pooper, racists are trying to save babies and illegal immigrants are pouring in from all over. Plus free pizza!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-06-12T22_53_09-07_00

#164 The saying is "The country goes as California goes". You better hope that isn't true. CA has turned into a cesspool because of poor leadership. You want a glimpse of your future look no further than Progressive California.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-06-24T23_22_27-07_00

#165 Are you willing to give up your freedom just to get something for free? Some politicians are hoping you do just that. Plus we give you fun facts about the 4th of July.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-07-02T23_17_11-07_00

#166 We discussed political idiocy you might have missed but more importantly, Sas brought us a story about a critter that is more than odd; it is creepy as Hades!
Also, two more reasons why you should run, not walk, from FarceBook!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-07-09T22_53_23-07_00

#167 I'm sure you've wondered for yourself...Can a Sasquatch legally get married? Everyone else seems to be able to do it. What about a Squatches rights? Plus we hear why you should carry a firearm.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-07-23T23_08_55-07_00

#168 Racism. Let's talk a little about that. Plus aliens and beer? And like, dude, a shark bit me.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-07-29T22_44_41-07_00

#169 Three recent mass shootings and we are again hearing the same thing from politicians. They want to punish people who have done nothing for acts of insanity. The real threat is not understanding what is causing people to act this way. Also we have an interesting article about big cities and why most are sh*tholes.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-08-05T22_47_42-07_00

#170 Words have meaning but what happens when a select few decide they don't like the meaning and just make stuff up? Find out here. Plus we have Weird News!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-08-13T22_51_25-07_00

#171 We do a "YELP" type review and rant of a popular cell phone provider, we give the crazies WAY too much attention and they're still running, plus why fix the homeless problem when you can profit from it!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-08-26T22_55_41-07_00

#172 We must outlaw military style assault werewolves! If only for the children!!!!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-09-03T22_47_14-07_00

#173 The world seems to be in upheaval and there has to be a reason. Could it be we've all lost a sense of personal responsibility?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-09-10T22_47_24-07_00

#174 Gimme an I, gimme an M, gimme a P-E-A-C-H. What does that spell!?! Disaster for the Democrats.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-09-16T22_56_25-07_00

#420 We live in a free country...or do we? If we do live in a free country shouldn't weed be legal? It is just a plant after all. Maybe it needs to be regulated? We dive into this debate and try to get to the bottom.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-09-24T22_54_24-07_00

#175 Sas may have broken something. Did the POTUS call for Civil War? Why Vegans love their puppies.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-09-30T22_29_32-07_00

#176 People feeding alligators beer and shooting at their ceilings. L.A. says it wants to confiscate your guns and California is a mess as usual.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-10-08T22_49_29-07_00

#177 Kurds, the enemy of my enemy is my friend? Turd, Gavin Newsom. Nerds, that's us. Plus Pumpkin butts, Mexican Mayors and mutilated cattle. Damn, this is a complete show! 
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-10-15T22_34_40-07_00

#178 Apparently YOU don't like Free Speech. Which witch is which and some cities are fighting back against Unconstitutional Laws.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-10-24T22_40_09-07_00

#179 Who are THEY and what are THEY up to?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-11-04T22_49_46-08_00

#180 Our prayers have been answered, Hillary is going to run. Or not. Or maybe. She's such a tease. Lot's of stupidity in this one (not us but the stories) and we talk homeless chili.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-11-12T23_02_00-08_00

#181 A chicken joint caves to the crazies, don't drink near fresh cement, Trump fools them with facts and Rep. Eric Swallwell is full of hot air...or something. It's gotten to the point now that all you can do is laugh.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-11-18T22_40_39-08_00

#182 Brutal murders and rapes are only a small part of the chaos happening in South Africa. Listen to the first hand experiences of our guest Jason Bartlett and you'll learn what is really going on.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-11-26T22_54_47-08_00

#183 Social Justice Warriors have time traveled back to the 60's to steal their lingo. Christians who support Trump have lost their way says a Lutheran bimbo. And do vegans make bad parents? You make the call.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-12-02T22_41_41-08_00

#184 Why are "yoots" always attacking people? A vegan tries a meat diet and guess what happens. Sleep could be a form of reparations. Walmart staff may be too helpful. America's favorite Christmas dessert AND the most in depth, mind blowing Impeachment analysis you'll ever hear.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-12-10T22_14_51-08_00

#185 Scar cream for Christmas and Jingle demons. Who makes money off of Hunger? And some good ol' fashion Christmas fun facts.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-12-17T22_41_33-08_00

#186 We make our triumphant return and try to lighten the mood of the COVID 19 pandemic. Trust us it's not all doom and gloom. We even talk about milk and bananas!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-03-23T19_14_21-07_00

#187 Seems like everywhere you turn it's Coronavirus this and Coronavirus that. Well same here but we try to make it entertaining and informational. We both believe there is more to this virus than is being explained. Listen to the show and find out why.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-04-07T22_19_22-07_00

#188 We tried to stay away from COVID 19 stuff but it seems you can't. However we did try to make it fun with personal stories of going through the SIP order. Plus we did manage to throw in a little stuff that didn't have to do with the virus.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-04-16T22_22_11-07_00

#189 By now you know what we do. We make fun of the absurdity all around us. We also we inform you of important stuff. You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll...well probably just cry. But hey the COVID is going to kill us all anyway so why not have some fun on the way out!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-04-21T21_48_26-07_00

#190 Are your Rights being trampled because of the Covid 19? Do you deserve Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness or should that be halted for the "Greater Good"? 
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-04-27T22_12_41-07_00

#191 We are trying our hardest NOT to bring you Pandemic talk but people just won't discuss anything else. So we skirt around the edges and try to make it lighthearted and as fun as a pandemic can be.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-05-04T21_55_36-07_00

#192 Is Sas drunk? Does Denton wear Depends? All of your answers are questioned in this amazing show! And we talk about some stuff.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-05-11T22_46_22-07_00

#193 You are being lied to on a daily basis, most likely hourly basis and you keep asking for more. If someone told you there were man eating goats, News at 11 you know you'd stay up and watch. That's because you've been brainwashed. Break the cycle! We tell you how.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-05-18T22_43_19-07_00

#194 Rights are like a muscle, if you don't exercise them they dwindle away and disappear. Does your freedom have to be "earned"? One politician thinks so. In one country armed police came to break up a church service...if you guessed America you are correct.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-05-26T22_58_39-07_00

#195 America is burning and people are divided. But there are 3 different factions being lumped together. We decipher who is who and why they are being used to divide Americans.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-06-01T22_14_45-07_00

#196 Yeah we're looking at you Nancy Pelosi. So we are not only defunding cops but disbanning them too? Let us know how that goes. Also don't fear the Mountain Lion, instead fear the deadly gopher. And what NOT to do when trying to date a cheerleader.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-06-08T21_38_14-07_00

#197 The world is all sorts of crazy right now and we are going to break it down. Do we decide to grab a bucket of water or a can of gas? Plus this week's Weird News has got us in a pickle.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-06-15T22_06_44-07_00

#198 It's almost like Americans were dared to see how fast they could throw away their rights. It's sad to see and the outcome is going to surprise a lot of you. Oh, and Sas beats up a handicapped black man at the gas station. Or did he?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-06-30T22_54_15-07_00

#199 Thought and discussion is what makes humans unique. Without it there are only servants obeying a master. Before too long the thought police could be telling you what you say and think. Do believe us? Listen and find out how that is already here. 
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-07-07T22_30_26-07_00

#200 Proof masks do no good and some say everything white is racist. We have officially gone into bizarro world.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-07-23T22_35_44-07_00

#201 Doubling Down on the Insanity...now everything is racist! Speak the truth (seriously, a known fact) and it's racist. All them words you learned, now sexist! We can't make this stuff up friends. We promise by the end of this show you'll want to scream. Oh, and we also tell you where you are now encouraged to do that.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-07-27T22_01_29-07_00

#202 Teachers unions say they have the cure for the Covid...defund the police. Absurdity you say? Listen and find out why. And if that isn't enough we have a bunch of other crazy stuff. This country has certainly entered Bizarro world.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-08-04T22_13_07-07_00

#203 Have you ever thought with all going on today...having a picture of the President gets you suspended, looters and rioters being given a pass by mayors/DA's/Governors, Covid19 numbers being miscounted, people expecting free handouts for doing nothing...What is this world going to look like in 5 years?
Listen and we'll give you an idea.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-08-11T22_06_08-07_00

#204 The country is being divided by race. Are we going to fall for it or will we finally come together as We the People and fight the REAL enemy? 
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-08-18T22_30_38-07_00

#205 If we give you one piece of advice in these times it's make sure your aim is true and your shot is righteous. Even then you will most likely go to jail. Local Governments are failing to do their jobs and Americans are suffering because of it. All of this explained on this episode. Also, there's now a real life Iron Man. But who is he? Will he save us from the madness?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-09-01T21_56_40-07_00

#206 Another show and yet all new craziness. Hold onto your hats and glasses and keep all arms and legs in the vehicle because this is going to be a bumpy ride until Nov. 4th (and most likely beyond).
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-09-08T21_58_17-07_00

#207 And the crazy train continues! Everything is now racist, Nancy Pelosi (again) does what we can't in having a homeless guy arrested for defecating on her house, even the gosh darn word South can't be used anymore. And who is to blame for all of this? Not who you think.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-09-15T22_18_32-07_00

#208 EPISODE DESCRIPTION
California has a new king and he wants to tell you what you can drive. He also blames the CA fires on Climate Change rather than science that says otherwise. Kamala Harris agrees America is founded on racism and you MUST agree with her. Plus some weird news.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-09-23T22_26_09-07_00

#209 There are whispers and murmurs. Some people are talking but can it be true? Can we stop it? What will be the outcome? Will there really be another Civil War? Some grocery stores are stockpiling already.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-09-28T22_10_00-07_00

#210 The President gets the Rona and people are wishing death on him. What has our society turned into? Will you vote for the party that condones this behavior? Social media is fanning the flames of hate. What do you think when your kids school is asking them who they would vote for? Plus much more!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-10-05T22_39_42-07_00

#211 Politicians, after the elections TAKE DOWN YOUR SIGNS! Speaking of politics the Dems love ballot harvesting, unless the Republicans do it (and they are). Plus Happy Indigenous People's Day everyone. Did you have cake? And when you think we can't cram anymore into a show...BAM...we give you the wish granting cat.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-10-12T22_18_56-07_00

#212 More and more people are learning masks and Covid are not what they seem, how does a politician become a multimillionaire on a civil servants salary? The pandemic has got people grabbing something off the shelf and you probably won't believe what it is. Finally, we have some sound advice...NEVER get off of the bus. Find out why.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-10-20T22_05_25-07_00

#213 The goats are loose, run for your lives! So do you want to take your neighbors stuff? How about being unable to protect your family? We have a few simple question for you as we run up to the election. Plus, fishing on the moon.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-10-26T22_16_32-07_00

#214 We are guessing everyone is suffering from election fatigue. After November 3rd we may wake up in an alternative reality. Right will be wrong, up will be down and dogs and cats maybe living together in sin. So to prepare you for what might happen we have crafted this show with the help of a couple of friends.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-11-02T22_08_40-08_00

#215 Some believe the US election was stolen by the Democrats. If you believe that how far are you willing to go for justice? And believe us when we say you are going to want to listen to the whole show. The end is definitely worth it. We promise!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-11-09T22_06_34-08_00

#216 Well, it looks as though "they" are wanting to shutdown the country again to save YOU from the horrible Covid. You along for the ride or have you hit the boiling point yet? Also the election ain't over and we'll explain what you can do to help see this country into the future. And who in the hell stole Sasquatch!?!?!?!?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-11-16T22_25_51-08_00

#217 Like an episode of Twilight Zone "Ponder if you will. The government wants to come into your house and stop you from having Thanksgiving." Seriously, politicians from America are suggesting police arrest people for having family gatherings this holiday season. If that doesn't scare you you are not paying attention.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-11-23T22_20_40-08_00

#218 Tired of the Covid lockdowns? Guess what's coming next...Climate Change Lockdowns! Yep. And drug epidemics are now a white/black thing according to one Democrat. Plus Cow farts!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-11-30T22_19_34-08_00

#219 Fraud! How easy is it to commit fraud? We'll explain it to ya. How about them Covid vaccines? They cure you from bad flu symptoms *AHEM* and genetically change your body. But hey, who doesn't need an upgrade. Have you heard of the the very important CROWN Act passed by the House of Representatives? Oh well let us tell you about it. Here's a hint, hairstyles cause racism.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-12-08T22_10_44-08_00

#220 The Chinese seem to have their fingers into everything. The media is ignoring it and tech is testing knew ways to keep you from learning the truth. It's almost like there's an insurrection!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-12-14T22_23_15-08_00

#221 The first show of 2021 is here! Have you ever heard of an Asparamancer? Well you have now and wait until you see what it means. So it would seem a lot of people (both Dem/Rep) who don't want to verify the legitimacy of suspect votes have ties to CHINA! Imagine that. And if you've ever wondered why Sasquatch don't reveal themselves to humans as proof they exist, you'll find out when you listen. The secret is revealed! 
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-01-04T22_47_10-08_00

#222 BREAKING NEWS Action Podcast: Chaos at the Capitol!!!!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-01-06T22_39_54-08_00

#223 Cancel Culture is now trying erase anything and everything that has to do with a duly elected President. That means they are trying to erase YOU too. If that doesn't anger you then you are in for a world of hurt in the near future. Don't let normalcy bias fool you because by the time you realize it it will be too late. The time to fight draws near. The sleeping dragon in starting to wake.
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-01-13T22_30_51-08_00

#224 Elections have consequences! Even if they are stolen and wow are these consequences YUGE! People are already being silenced. First day in office Biden has promised amnesty. Biden also looks to CA as a template for the nation. And 2A....fuggitabootit! Buckle up, keep your hands and arms inside because this here is going to be the wildest ride in the wilderness!!!
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-01-19T22_31_20-08_00

#225 Where do we start!?! This one is a cacophony (look it up) of information. The Liberal/Marxists are ready to starve you out. No, seriously. If you don't fit the Globalists mold or aren't a useful idiot they've already started a plan to take EVERYTHING away from you. This is not hyperbole, the wheels are already turning on this stuff. Plus one Republican wants to kill Sasquatch. WTF! 
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-01-21T22_46_17-08_00

#226 This week we open the mailbag again. Plus, The Swamp has officially won. We'll explain how. We also explain "The Great Reset". Anytime governments use the word GREAT you know you're in trouble. And all you ever want to know but wish you didn't about hedge funds (Gamestop).
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-01-29T22_14_26-08_00

#227 We are doomed! And it might be sooner than you think. But before that we open the mail bag again so get your comments to [email protected]. Cancel Culture strikes again but they are starting to eat their own. Plus the debut of the Hairy Octopussy. 
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-02-01T22_11_32-08_00

#228 Are you a bird? If Suzie says she's a bird do you let her jump off the roof?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-02-09T20_02_44-08_00


----------



## Denton

For crying in the dark! Did this crazy woman mention one of the ones I want to be deleted? Crap. They'll come back to bite us (me) in the ass.


----------



## Sasquatch

Sasquatch said:


> #160 This week you will think like them or you will be shunned. Man's best friend will leave you when you're crazy. And our new desk The Culinary Corner! Plus plenty more.
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-05-22T22_52_14-07_00
> 
> #161 We've found most people have no clue what the Bill of Rights means, how immigration is killing Lady Liberty and why you shouldn't quit and then make a threat against your job.
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-05-28T23_22_14-07_00
> 
> #162 Trump is acting like no other President has and going to other countries. How dare him! Oh and cows are taking over the world.
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-06-03T23_31_48-07_00
> 
> #163 Yep, elect Uncle Joe and he'll cure cancer! Climate Change gets a shot in the pooper, racists are trying to save babies and illegal immigrants are pouring in from all over. Plus free pizza!
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-06-12T22_53_09-07_00
> 
> #164 The saying is "The country goes as California goes". You better hope that isn't true. CA has turned into a cesspool because of poor leadership. You want a glimpse of your future look no further than Progressive California.
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-06-24T23_22_27-07_00
> 
> #165 Are you willing to give up your freedom just to get something for free? Some politicians are hoping you do just that. Plus we give you fun facts about the 4th of July.
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-07-02T23_17_11-07_00
> 
> #166 We discussed political idiocy you might have missed but more importantly, Sas brought us a story about a critter that is more than odd; it is creepy as Hades!
> Also, two more reasons why you should run, not walk, from FarceBook!
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-07-09T22_53_23-07_00
> 
> #167 I'm sure you've wondered for yourself...Can a Sasquatch legally get married? Everyone else seems to be able to do it. What about a Squatches rights? Plus we hear why you should carry a firearm.
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-07-23T23_08_55-07_00
> 
> #168 Racism. Let's talk a little about that. Plus aliens and beer? And like, dude, a shark bit me.
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-07-29T22_44_41-07_00
> 
> #169 Three recent mass shootings and we are again hearing the same thing from politicians. They want to punish people who have done nothing for acts of insanity. The real threat is not understanding what is causing people to act this way. Also we have an interesting article about big cities and why most are sh*tholes.
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-08-05T22_47_42-07_00
> 
> #170 Words have meaning but what happens when a select few decide they don't like the meaning and just make stuff up? Find out here. Plus we have Weird News!
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-08-13T22_51_25-07_00
> 
> #171 We do a "YELP" type review and rant of a popular cell phone provider, we give the crazies WAY too much attention and they're still running, plus why fix the homeless problem when you can profit from it!
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-08-26T22_55_41-07_00
> 
> #172 We must outlaw military style assault werewolves! If only for the children!!!!
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-09-03T22_47_14-07_00


#173 The world seems to be in upheaval and there has to be a reason. Could it be we've all lost a sense of personal responsibility?
https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-09-10T22_47_24-07_00


----------

